# URGENT: 6 week old Jack Russell Puppy!



## lovemydog88 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi, i was just given a puppy as a gift from a friend today! He's a 6 week old jack russell and being a first-time dog owner I have almost no idea what to do 

What do I need to feed it? Does it need to get shots and when? Do I need to do anything else?

Could you please kindly help me out? thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

You need to find a good premium quality dog food, check out our dog food forum, there are a lot of food analysis websites you can compare foods on(found in the dog food forum). 

You need to get your puppy the DHLPP-C (Distemper, Hepatitis, Leptospirosis, Parvo virus, Parainfluenza, Corona virus) vaccinations (3 different doses) at 8 weeks, 12 weeks and 16 weeks of age.

You should plan on putting him in a puppy obedience class (when hes old enough). Get him on a potty schedule so that you can get him potty trained.

Hope I helped


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

First of all, this puppy is WAY too young to have left its litter mates and mother. The bare minimum is 8 weeks. The more time the pup has with the litter mates and mother the more its going to learn valuable things from them such as bite inhibition. However, there is really nothing you can do about this now, I suppose. 

Second, the puppy needs to be on a high quality puppy food. By high quality, I do *NOT* mean *ANYTHING *that comes from a grocery store. Some high quality brands are Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul, Eagle Pack. These happen to be the brands that I use, but there are other good brands as well. I like soaking my puppies food in warm water to make it easier for them to chew. 

This puppy needs to go to the vet right away to get a general checkup and start a vaccination schedule. This *HAS* to be done very soon after getting the puppy. So if you got the puppy today, then I would start calling vets Monday morning for an appointment. This is very very important. 

Next, you need to get supplies for the puppy if you haven't already. You'll need collar, leash, food bowls, a crate, chew toys, dog tags, gates, things of that nature. You need to puppy proof the room your puppy will be in the most. Make sure there isn't any access to electrical cords, dangerous objects. Put things up that you don't want destroyed. 

Start thinking about enrollment in puppy classes and future obedience classes after the puppy finishes the vaccination series. This will be especially important because of how early the puppy was taken from its litter mates. It can't learn the things from them that it needs to learn, so the puppy classes will help fill the gap with that.

This is all I can think of at the moment. I'm sure that others will offer some more advice. Good luck. Puppy hood is a trying time, but also a really fun time and its over in a flash. Make sure you enjoy it!  Also, please post pictures in the Pictures Sub-forum! We LOVE pictures! 

One more thing to add: If you haven't already, research the breed so you'll know what to expect with that particular breed. From what I know, JRT's are very high energy, requiring a huge amount of activity. Knowing things like this will help a lot. At least it did with me.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Once he is old enough to go around places you need to take him everywhere you can and socialize him because he was removed 6 weeks to early from his mom and litter. If you don't he can become very fearful and/or aggresssive. Also when you get the crate make sure it is only big enough for the dog to sit, stand, turn around and lay down but no bigger. Keep the dog in one room and if you can't keep an eye on him he needs to big in his crate or on a leash and tied to you. Make a log of how long it takes for him to pee and poop after eating and drinking. For a dog of his age he should only be expected to hold it for an hour at the most, my dog pee'd every 15 min it seemed like when I got him at 9 weeks. I can only imagine how much the do will be going at 6 weeks. As mdawn said soak his food in water. I like to soak it in water and microwave it for 15 seconds and then wait a few min for the food to soak up the water then pour off the excess and give it to the dog. When it starts to show signs that it needs to go, sniffing the ground and/or circling, run him outside and say go potty, I like to repeat it over and over as the dog is going to he gets what it means, then give him a super smelly treat and act like he is the only dog in the world. Make a BIG deal out of it, pet him and say good boy/girl and jump around as well as giving him treats. It shouldn't take long for him to catch on that he gets treated super good when he goes outside, but it will take time. Clean up all accidents with a enzyme cleaner such as natures miracle which can be found at pet stores. Don't take the dog to places where other dogs have been, he is very suspectable to diseases right now.

I'd also like to add that he needs to be crated at night time, he will whine and bark and demand to be taken out. But don't take him out, if you do he will always do it because he knows if he tries hard and long enough you will let him out. You also need to set your alarm to go off every 45 min to an hour or even earlier depending on how much he pee's and then take him out of the crate and go outside and let him go potty. Remember, don't play with him or talk to him much, just out to go potty and back in the crate. I'd take away water about 2 hours before bed time so that he can get most of his pee'ing out of the way.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

First of all congradulations on your first pup. Im sure you'll have a blast with him/her.

Wow 6 weeks? that is a little too young if you ask me...a reputable dog breeder would have waited about 8 weeks...Well the only problem with this is that a pup needs to be with its mother and litter because during this time it learns what you can call "dog manners" the mother would teach the pup what was acceptable and what is not. However in your case you have to take over this role...teach your pup what is wrong and right. And also be really careful with diseases, especially D-mange which pups are very suspectable to. 

The first 12 weeks the pup is in a stage called the "socialisation period", you can say that his mind is like a sponge, he will learn really quickly and apply that knowledge for the rest of it's life. For example if the pup experiences a bad experience with water it will learn to fear it and will not like it for the rest of its life, and vice versa, if the pup learns that something like going out on the car for a ride is something pleasurable because he/she gets treats, then it will most likely like car rides for as long as it lives.

It is essential to socialise your dog with other dogs and other people, so that when it grows up it will not be scared of them. 

It is a commen misconseption that you can't train a dog until it is a certain age. False! You can start pretty young, with basic training like sit, come, etc. Of course you are not going to start training it with some of the tougher tricks, but even leash training you can accomplish inside your house. 

Well i could go on and on but i think the previous poster covered alot, i just have to stress out how IMPORTANT the socialisation period is to live a nice and peaceful life with your dog.

By the way, since your pup is young and since it is your first dog and you obviously wouldn't have any other dogs in the house, your pooch will tend to like the company of people over dogs, just because it was raised with them, which could be either a good thing or a bad thing.

Any other particular questions you have?


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Once he is old enough to go around places you need to take him everywhere you can and socialize him because he was removed 6 weeks to early from his mom and litter. If you don't he can become very fearful and/or aggresssive. Also when you get the crate make sure it is only big enough for the dog to sit, stand, turn around and lay down but no bigger. Keep the dog in one room and if you can't keep an eye on him he needs to big in his crate or on a leash and tied to you. Make a log of how long it takes for him to pee and poop after eating and drinking. For a dog of his age he should only be expected to hold it for an hour at the most, my dog pee'd every 15 min it seemed like when I got him at 9 weeks. I can only imagine how much the do will be going at 6 weeks. As mdawn said soak his food in water. I like to soak it in water and microwave it for 15 seconds and then wait a few min for the food to soak up the water then pour off the excess and give it to the dog. When it starts to show signs that it needs to go, sniffing the ground and/or circling, run him outside and say go potty, I like to repeat it over and over as the dog is going to he gets what it means, then give him a super smelly treat and act like he is the only dog in the world. Make a BIG deal out of it, pet him and say good boy/girl and jump around as well as giving him treats. It shouldn't take long for him to catch on that he gets treated super good when he goes outside, but it will take time. Clean up all accidents with a enzyme cleaner such as natures miracle which can be found at pet stores. Don't take the dog to places where other dogs have been, he is very suspectable to diseases right now.
> 
> I'd also like to add that he needs to be crated at night time, he will whine and bark and demand to be taken out. But don't take him out, if you do he will always do it because he knows if he tries hard and long enough you will let him out. You also need to set your alarm to go off every 45 min to an hour or even earlier depending on how much he pee's and then take him out of the crate and go outside and let him go potty. Remember, don't play with him or talk to him much, just out to go potty and back in the crate. I'd take away water about 2 hours before bed time so that he can get most of his pee'ing out of the way.



Good advice all around Durb.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Read the stickeys at the top of this section especially the Before you get your puppy. You can download the book for free at www.siriuspup.com
Welcome to the forum & good luck with you new little baby. Ask the people you got him from what they were feeding him as a quick change in food can cause an upset tummy. Change over to you preferred food gradually. He needs to see reliable, vaccinated dogs so he doesn't become afraid of dogs & people & children of all shapes, sizes, gender & all the household noises you can think of.


----------



## bemista (Sep 17, 2007)

I got my Fox Terrier at 6 weeks!
The breeder was a vet nurse too. He has turned out fine. We had him socialized in a special young pup environment right away. He started going to that at about 8 weeks. Never had any probs with him. 

Find yourself a good vet. The amount of advice they can offer is fantastic. Some vets, like ours even offer puppy pre-school classes.


----------



## Barhund Canine (Aug 28, 2007)

Baptism by fire, Cool!

It's a little late to ream somebody for getting a puppy too early that doesn't know any better.

Find out from your friend if the pup has been to the vet had any shots, or has been wormed yet. Get into a vet ASAP and get started with the process of options to do. For your first visit you will need to know if the dog has had anything done or not. You will also need to take a fresh stool sample for them to check for parasites.

Puppies are usually fed three times a day according to body weight get a good premium food for right now and research your options on which diet you are comfortable with.

Potty time usually starts 15 minutes after each meal, every half hour, after each nap, after some play time. No food or water after 6 pm.

Watch the advice on the vaccinations they vary from area to area and are best discussed with a vet in your area.

There is a Sticky thread that is called House Training How to in the First time dog owner section of this forum, this is an excellent and easy way to start house training. 

I do not recommend using piddle pads or litter boxes because it only reinforces eliminating in the house and creates more work for you and could cause the dog to choose that as his permanent toilet which could cause problems later where you would have to take a litter box and or piddle pad outside to get the dog to eliminate. It's no different than paper training IMO.

Get a crate appropriate for your pups size just big enough for him to stand up and turn around in. You don't want one to big because he may eliminate in it causing problems with housebreaking. Introduce him to the crate gently by throwing toys or treats in there telling him to go crate or kennel or something and let him go in and out. Praise him and make it fun. Do your home work on crate training. Crate training is important to your dog. If he has to stay at the vet they go in a crate. If you go on vacation and go somewhere they will probably be in a crate or kennel. Do not use the crate for punishment or time out. This is meant to be a safe zone for your dog. If you crate train correctly your dog will be more than happy to spend time in there and will often do it on there own.

I would use old towels or something at first instead of an expensive pad in case it gets destroyed. Get some good toys like kongs and orbees. Stuffed toys or squeaky toys could be ingested and clog your pup up.

Puppy proof your house putting away everything you don't want him to get at. Make sure all housecleaning chemicals and other stuff is out of reach too. Supervise him 100% of the time so you can catch him and rush him outside if he tries to go in the house, using a leash and flat collar will be good to use for this, and get him used to one, or have him in his crate. If he does go in the house you can't punish him afterwords, he will not understand. You have to catch them in that act and say No! or Outside! and rush them outside and praise them when they go. If he eliminates in the house it's your mistake not his.

When you take him outside supervise him all the time and encourage him to go by saying go potty or something and praise him really well when he goes. This will help him to do his business on command and he will do his business first before he does dog things outside. Make sure he goes when you do take him out, if you don't he may be saving it for inside. 

Get some good enzyme cleaners and deodorizers and repellents to use for accidents in the house to help discourage him to go potty in the same spot.

When he does something you don't want him to do redirect him to something like chewing on a toy or something. Say for instance he goes after a shoe or slipper calmly tell him no and wiggle a toy and when he grabs the toy praise him. Set your rules and make him follow them be fair, calm, consistent, patient and vigilant.

Check out your options for puppy classes and training and go with what you want to do. I would advise to stay away from major pet-store chain classes they tend to be mediocre at best.


----------



## 'tasha (Sep 12, 2007)

6 weeks is a little early to be separated from mom and litter mates. BUT, it's not the end of the world either. Keep your puppy close and warm and he'll be fine.

My *MAIN *concern with your new baby is that Jack Russels *are not *for the first time dog owner. They are a hard breed to raise needing a lot of attention and activity. Please be sure to go to obedience and do a lot of research on line and get a JRT book or two to have handy.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

What 'tasha said.

But keep in mind that dogs don't always read their breed description and if they read it, they don't follow it  

You've gotten a lot of good advice - just remember that "generally" all the Russells are sometimes a handful to train. So have a lot of patience with your puppy and try, try, again. Crate training is a more than important for "strong-willed" breeds - it is a necessity. Forget paper pads and such - go right to housetraining. But keep in mind that a Russell isn't a Labrador and sometimes they do "forget" their training, even beyond puppyhood. 

As was said, you can and should start the basic instructions training yourself right away. But don't do too many repetitions (stick to the 3X3 rule)- Russells quickly get bored with instructions - even more so than other puppies. 

NEVER use physical punishment on your Jack Russell, whether a puppy or older dog. 

Don't forget to have your dog neutered when he reaches the proper age - you vet willl tell you when that is.


----------



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

Make sure that you find out if the puppy has ever been vaccinated and when. There are time standards as to when you should give the next vaccination. Research on the internet clinics that might give cheap vaccinations. I found out about this clinic and well worth it! They give great service, as well as cheap vaccinations to help out people who do not have that much money...

To get good dog food, go to pet stores and do not rely on grocery stores, like HEB or Wal-Mart. Those dog foods are bad news.

Make sure you *invest in potty training pads*. There will be lots of accidents, and those are great investments!!

Also buy toys for your puppy. Do NOT walk him outside until he gets all of his puppy shots. I made sure I kept my puppy inside for a LONG time. Just play with him around the house and tire him out as much as you can. By walking him outside, he can be prone to diseases that can kill him. I know most people who've disregarded it and they were fine...but you're never too sure about the rest of the people who have and had lots of problems. Therefore, *buy toys such as kongs* -- a wonderful investment that'll give you some space away from your dog, in case you don't have much energy to entertain them.

*Buy "Puppies for Dummies"*. It helps guide you about puppies and the expectations that are to come. You should also read up on books about JRT, since you'll get a better idea as to what temperament they'll have and what their breed is like. I used a lot of internet sources to find out about things I didn't know...and of course, join this forum! Haha jk..you already did  It helps a lot to talk to people who have had dogs, so they'll also be able to help you guide you and your puppy on the right path! 

Also, *PATIENCE is the key!* Definitely have lots of those. Puppies are very naughty and prone to misbehave. Not because they think it's fun to torture you, but because they're curious. Like little kids, they need to be watched over. Make sure you puppy proof your house...such as making sure wires are out of their reach. The first couple of nights might be bad too, because they might whine and cry. Let them sleep with you and feel your warmth, or put their crate near your bed, so that they know you are close by. When I had my puppy, he cried for 2 or 3 horrible nights. I couldn't sleep at all!! But after he was settled down, he stopped and now sleeps soundly.

Everyone has their own experiences and traditions..so, *make sure you do what feels comfortable for you and your puppy * I've had experiences where people told me what to do..and I didn't feel comfortable at all with it (ie: my friend said I should spank my dog with a shoe or slipper), so I just kindly accepted their advice but never really did it.......

If you have enough money, definitely *invest in doggy day care when they are older*! It gives you alone time and it gives them something to do when you are at work. So that when you come home, they'll be sweet little angels...they're too expensive for me, but if I had the money, I'd sign him up in a heartbeat........

Don't let anyone get you down or make you think you can't do this. It will take a lot of work, but well worth it in the end! Just never give up.

Hope that helped


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Good info gizmobaby. But I don't agree with the part about waiting till its had all its puppy shots, the dog would be 4 months old before it has them all. My vet said after his second round of shots that I could start house training him. Which was when he was almost 3 months old.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Good info gizmobaby. But I don't agree with the part about waiting till its had all its puppy shots, the dog would be 4 months old before it has them all. My vet said after his second round of shots that I could start house training him. Which was when he was almost 3 months old.


I agree with you, why would you have to wait for all your pooch's shots before training? Shots and training don't seem to be conected in any way.lol.

But actually house training can start even earlier, i don't mean complicated comands but simple things, you can start slowly showing the puppy, for instance how to sit, among other simple tasks. This way this stuff becomes second nature to him/her. Its second nature for Junior.lol. he hears sit and he is on his bottom in an instant.LOL


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

House training can start as soon as puppy comes home. We got our 2 dogs, now 14 yrs & nearly 7 yrs at 5 1/2 weeks old. I used to take them outside to toilet after eating/drinking, sleep, play & ever hour in between. Sooty the 7 y/o barely made a mistake, it was so easy. As for sitting, dropping, roll overs etc that can also be taught now. See sticky's at top of this section.


----------



## muggsmom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats!! You've gotten a lot of great advice. The only thing I didn't see anyone mention (if anyone did, I apologize) is never scold your pup for having an accident in the house. Don't rub his nose in it or any of that type of thing. Just take him outside as if nothing has happened. Clean up the mess and watch him a little more closely. 

Have fun with your new family member.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I can't wait to see pics of your new baby. It is going to be a whole lot of work but the plusses out weigh the minuses by 1000% The beginning can be a little bumpy with a puppy but hang in there. You will get through it. you got a lot of good advice, follow it and check back in regularily if you have questions/concerns. There are a lot of people on here with a whole lot of knowledge and experience they are willing to share. Good Luck!


----------



## devinzbaby (Sep 24, 2007)

I also got my puppy young, his mother got sick, with kennel cough and he was at risk. I got him at 6 weeks. everyone has given great advice, so just keep that in mind. But dont freak out because he didn't get taught by his mom or brothers and sisters, because my dog was the only pup in the litter, and i got him the same age as you, and he has turned out great. it just takes about 3 weeks to get the basics down. But he will nibble and bite a litte, thats normal for all puppies, he just needs to have something handed to him he can chew on so he understands chewing people is a no no, chewing toys is ok.

congrats, and post pictures soon.


----------

